# Hitchhiking Ghosts



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's a couple of pics of the mechanism and heads for my version of Hitchiking Ghosts. 
















And here's a short video (sorry for the por quality)




Gotta hurry and get the other two robed.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, Doc! I LOVE these guys!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That will get some drivers to do a double take. Cool prop.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Great idea! Nice work!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

HA HA HA!! I love it!! That is the coolest idea!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I am amazed that that tiny little motor is driving that rig! Great prop Doc!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Very cool. The glowing eyes really help sell it.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

dave the dead said:


> I am amazed that that tiny little motor is driving that rig! Great prop Doc!


There are actually two of those tiny little motors, onr driving the overall apperature and a separate one driving the upper apperature that makes the hands wave. The one driving the overall rig is struggling just a little bit. I shortened the drive arm to reduce th erequired torgue but is still has a hard time. Hopefully it'll get me though Friday night and I can upgrade in the off season.


----------



## Rascal (Sep 24, 2008)

That's cool. Agreed that the lighted eyes make the difference. 

Kinda reminds of ZZ Top too.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Great prop! Wish I had one!:jol:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

sweet


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I think of ZZ anytime I see anything like this..LOL
nice job


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's a final pic of the completed trio. I finished it about 10 minuted before the first ToT showed up. It looked pretty cool under black light but I can't get black light to show up with my camera.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

In that light, the guy on the left looks a little bit like a really mad W.C. Fields.


----------

